# Tubi is Now Streaming on TiVo+ & Available on TiVo Stream 4K



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tubi is Now Streaming on TiVo+ & Available on TiVo Stream 4K | Cord Cutters News


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah more B movies.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Tubi is already an app on the dvr


----------



## REMARKL (Nov 13, 2007)

On my Edge DVR, Tubi plays without commercials. The breaks happen, but the little circle thingy spins for a second or two and the program resumes immediately with no ads running. Does anyone know why that is? (I'm watching "The Hour." When I watch it on my Apple TV, the ads run.)


----------

